# Report 11/17/12



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We were set to run the shoreline and run 7 miles south. One mile out of the pass that 3-5 was more like solid 5's. we turned north and hit three spots in the bay. The out going tide was sporty. The vis in the water column was 2-4 ft. At depth the vis was 10-12 (not bad for low tide in the bay). Saw tons of snapper, several gags, and to my complete amazement 2 file fish. Water temp was 62-64.


----------

